# Myrtle Beach - Ocean Lakes Campground & Others



## rdvholtwood

We are looking for info from anyone that has camped in 
Myrtle Beach at Ocean Lakes. I browsed through some of t
he past posts which were a few years old. In addition to 
Ocean Lakes, if there are any other places (preferably with full hookups) 
in Myrtle Beach that you would recommend it would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## rjsurfer

I know you mentioned full hookups but if you like the beach and large sites take a look at Huntington Beach State Park. Our favorite "local" campground, unfortunately no sewer hookups or cable. The dump station is set up right at the exit very convienent.

Ron W.


----------



## rdvholtwood

rjsurfer said:


> I know you mentioned full hookups but if you like the beach and large sites take a look at Huntington Beach State Park. Our favorite "local" campground, unfortunately no sewer hookups or cable. The dump station is set up right at the exit very convienent.
> 
> Ron W.


I am a fan of state parks - I would think we would need some sort of portable holding tank in addition to what we have if we stay for a week - or - do they have pump out service?? I can live without cable. I was primarily thinking electric, water, & sewer. Having a cable hookup is new for us!


----------



## bmxmom

Hi,

We stayed at Myrtle Beach State Park two summers ago. Some of their sites have full hook up. We were there for 8 days. The campground is nice but the children's programs are the best. The programs are free. They went crabbing. My kids did not miss one program. They were begging me to get them up to take them. They were 10 and 13 years old. The beach was nice too. We had a great time.

Anne


----------



## rdvholtwood

bmxmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> We stayed at Myrtle Beach State Park two summers ago. Some of their sites have full hook up. We were there for 8 days. The campground is nice but the children's programs are the best. The programs are free. They went crabbing. My kids did not miss one program. They were begging me to get them up to take them. They were 10 and 13 years old. The beach was nice too. We had a great time.
> 
> Anne


How far in advance should we reserve? Does the area with full hook ups book fast?


----------



## Outback Wannabe

On the south side of Myrtle Beach there are also,(Lakewood Camp Ground) www.lakewoodcampground.com and (Pirateland) www.pirateland.com.

On the north side of Myrtle Beach there are (Myrtle Beach Travel Park) www.myrtlebeachtravelpark.com and (Apache Family Campground and Pier) www.campingfriend.com/apachefamilycampground. Plus there is one on the north side that I think is called Briarcliff Campground that is located off hwy 17 and not on the beach.

We have only camped at Apache Family CG. We loved it because it is half the size of the other cg's and therefore less crowded. The bath houses were not new or big like the ones at the bigger cg's. Our children were smaller and I felt safer with fewer people in the cg. We still love it there and our girls don't know that the other cg's have more things to offer. But we go there for the beach and not all the other stuff. I enjoy hearing the music from the bands on the pier at night during the summer while sitting outside the camper.

All of these cg's have had wonderful reviews from others I have read. Hope this will give you the information you need.


----------



## bmxmom

We only stayed their once. We would go back. It was one of our best family vacations. We made our reservations 10 or 11 months in advance.

Anne


----------



## rdvholtwood

Outback Wannabe said:


> On the south side of Myrtle Beach there are also,(Lakewood Camp Ground) www.lakewoodcampground.com and (Pirateland) www.pirateland.com.
> 
> On the north side of Myrtle Beach there are (Myrtle Beach Travel Park) www.myrtlebeachtravelpark.com and (Apache Family Campground and Pier) www.campingfriend.com/apachefamilycampground. Plus there is one on the north side that I think is called Briarcliff Campground that is located off hwy 17 and not on the beach.
> 
> We have only camped at Apache Family CG. We loved it because it is half the size of the other cg's and therefore less crowded. The bath houses were not new or big like the ones at the bigger cg's. Our children were smaller and I felt safer with fewer people in the cg. We still love it there and our girls don't know that the other cg's have more things to offer. But we go there for the beach and not all the other stuff. I enjoy hearing the music from the bands on the pier at night during the summer while sitting outside the camper.
> 
> All of these cg's have had wonderful reviews from others I have read. Hope this will give you the information you need.


Thanks for the info - all we now is when and to decide?


----------



## Excursions R Us

We camped at Huntington Beach and loved it. It is a quieter and cleaner beach and the kids studied the sea turtle while there. There were ranger led programs that took you out in the early morning hours to look for sea turtle paths to nesting grounds. We got to see a couple and even got to watch the ranger count the eggs in the nest as they had to relocate it due to the impending hurricane season. Our neighbour was also fishing for shark, caught one, and then showed the kids. The sites were big and the beach was only a short walk away. We found Myrtle Beach, per say, to be crowded, rowdy and dirty....just our opinion.


----------



## o0jonna0o

I just stayed at Ocean Lakes, however not in our TT - this is what sparked us to finally buy ours! So, honestly I can't comment on the actual stay but I can say the amenities are really nice. They have a big outdoor pool, 2 kids pool (one small, and one like a splash zone), an indoor pool (where we stayed most of the time because it got a little too chilly). The beach is great and depending on your site, you could be just one small road from the beach front, although because of the dunes you don't really have a view.

However, if your looking for really quiet and peaceful, this may not be the spot. Depending on the time of the year, I hear the kids on golf carts can drive a lot of people crazy - however, they are super-strict on their rules of golf carts (16 yrs of age or older, no speeding) - and I can vouch for the speeding!

It's a huge resort, we had fun just driving our golf cart around and looking at all the cool mods people did to their RVs!


----------



## Rollrs45

Just my suggestion, but.......

After staying at several of the CGs in Myrtle Beach, I would have to recommend either Myrtle Beach Travel Park or Pirate Land. If you want to hit the outlets go with MB Travel Park. If you want to be on the south end and near the strip then stay at Pirate Land. You'll be happy with either of these choices.

Mike


----------



## 6incincy

We have gone to Lakewood campground in Myrtle beach for 4 years in a row. We love the south side beachfront sites. We stay right across from the playground and the beach, which is very convienent for the kids. There is a Kroger right across the street for all your grocery needs, and a walmart not far from there. We stay away from the main myrtle beach area, and go instead to the surfside and Murrel's inlet area for freash seafood. We love the full hook up sites, and the proximity of the beach. I think they could update some of the restrooms, but with full hookup we rarely went in. 
Hope this helps


----------



## larry

Hi Rick, Myrtle Beach Travel Park is top on our list. New clean bath areas . NO golf carts.
Full hookups. Games every day at the pool for kids and adults. Walmart and other shopping outlets within half mile of the campgrounds. ( don't get on highway #17 or in main Myrtle Beach areas after lunch- really busy). All pull thru lots except around the lake. Best seafood is in the Murrell's Inlet area ( about 10 miles south ). Visiting church groups have day camps for kids every morning. Discount tickets to Dixie Stampede. Large laundry room.


----------



## Holmes On The Road

Has anyone stayed at the Willow Tree Resort just outside of Myrtle Beach?

Roger


----------



## kycamper

rdvholtwood said:


> We are looking for info from anyone that has camped in
> Myrtle Beach at Ocean Lakes. I browsed through some of t
> he past posts which were a few years old. In addition to
> Ocean Lakes, if there are any other places (preferably with full hookups)
> in Myrtle Beach that you would recommend it would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


We stayed at Pirateland this past summer. If you get a beach site, then you have room, although there is no supervision or enforcement of golf cart rules, especially with young kids driving them (I have a 13 and a 14 year old, so I am very tolerant of kids). If you stay in ANY of the non-beach sites, you are packed in like sardines and will have trouble getting even a 25 footer into a spot. The spots are all perpendicular to the narrow roads, and you cannot pull into the space across from you. With our 21 RS, we had a difficult time fitting our TV sideways onto the campsite. W e will not stay there again. We toured Lakeshore and Ocean lakes and they were MUCH nicer. At ocen lakes, ALL spots are pull through and spacious and they are SERIOUS about their rules with golfcarts. Hope this helps


----------



## tdvffjohn

Lakeshore s are not pull thru unless they remodeled in the last few years. The only issue backing in at Lakeshore is if your neighbors site has his car at the line and the edge of the road but usually getting the car moved is not a problem. Lakeshore is my favorite also.

The last time I was at Ocean Lakes, I was next to a high end motor home. His unit was parked right at the line which meant his slide was over into my site. That was not much of a big deal as the sites are large enough. The part that annoyed me was he would park his golf cart on my site to save him room. The second day I parked my truck in that spot and was he mad. How dare I not allow him to park his gorlf cart on my site.

Each place has its good and bad sides. My experience at both were Ocean Lakes....white collar, I have money, can do what I please, Lakeshore, blue collar working people, most were concientious of there neighbors and were more friendly. My take, not meant to offend anyone. I stayed at Ocean Lakes twice and Lakeshore 3 times.

John


----------



## CTDOutback06

We stayed at Lakewood for Fourth of July week in 2007 and we loved it, we would definately go back there if we were to go to MB again!!


----------



## compass49

bmxmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> We stayed at Myrtle Beach State Park two summers ago. Some of their sites have full hook up. We were there for 8 days. The campground is nice but the children's programs are the best. The programs are free. They went crabbing. My kids did not miss one program. They were begging me to get them up to take them. They were 10 and 13 years old. The beach was nice too. We had a great time.
> 
> Anne


Hey Anne,

Do you have any preferred sites for Myrtle Beach State Park? If so, what do you like about them?

Sorry for hi-jacking the thread.


----------



## kramdrof33

It is probably too late now, but we have been alternating between Outer Banks and Myrtle Beach for years. If you like to get away from the crowds on the beach, Huntington Beach State Park is the absolute best beach around. The beach has fewer other people, and you can see the difference in the sand when you walk down towards Myrtle. Much cleaner at the park.
Hope this helps for your next trip.


----------



## ZHB

kramdrof33 said:


> It is probably too late now, but we have been alternating between Outer Banks and Myrtle Beach for years. If you like to get away from the crowds on the beach, Huntington Beach State Park is the absolute best beach around. The beach has fewer other people, and you can see the difference in the sand when you walk down towards Myrtle. Much cleaner at the park.
> Hope this helps for your next trip.


kramdrof33 (and everyone else), Any more specific info about Huntington Beach? We were looking for a quick getaway before school starts back, so we just booked a trip there next weekend. I'd welcome anything else you could tell me about the place~

~Z


----------



## Sayonara

We will be at Pirateland 8/21-8/29. Cant wait !!


----------



## Sayonara

kycamper said:


> We stayed at Pirateland this past summer. If you get a beach site, then you have room, although there is no supervision or enforcement of golf cart rules, especially with young kids driving them (I have a 13 and a 14 year old, so I am very tolerant of kids). If you stay in ANY of the non-beach sites, you are packed in like sardines and will have trouble getting even a 25 footer into a spot. The spots are all perpendicular to the narrow roads, and you cannot pull into the space across from you. With our 21 RS, we had a difficult time fitting our TV sideways onto the campsite. W e will not stay there again. We toured Lakeshore and Ocean lakes and they were MUCH nicer. At ocen lakes, ALL spots are pull through and spacious and they are SERIOUS about their rules with golfcarts. Hope this helps


Wish i would have read this a month ago. We are 1 row away from the pool and they told us we would have no problem at all getting in. they also said we could move to another site once we get there.


----------



## kramdrof33

ZHB said:


> It is probably too late now, but we have been alternating between Outer Banks and Myrtle Beach for years. If you like to get away from the crowds on the beach, Huntington Beach State Park is the absolute best beach around. The beach has fewer other people, and you can see the difference in the sand when you walk down towards Myrtle. Much cleaner at the park.
> Hope this helps for your next trip.


kramdrof33 (and everyone else), Any more specific info about Huntington Beach? We were looking for a quick getaway before school starts back, so we just booked a trip there next weekend. I'd welcome anything else you could tell me about the place~

~Z
[/quote]
Sorry, Z. I was not here to reply. We just got back from a round trip to San Antonio and back to Indiana. (what a drive!!)
I hope you had a nice trip. If you did not go to Huntington Beach and still want some info, let me know.


----------

